# طلب مساعده في ارسال ملف الى مكنة Roland EGX-600 من برنامج ArtCAM Pro 9



## daherey (16 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم
أخواني المهندسين و الفنانيين الاعزاء
انا عندي مكينة Roland EGX-600 صغير جاء معاها مجموعة برامج بسيطة
انا ابغا اطبع مباشرة من ArtCAM Pro 9 على المكينة 
من الملاحظ اني لمن ارسل الملف للمكينة تتحرك الروس و بعدين تتوقف عند بداية الحفر ؟؟
ارجو انكم تفيدوني اذا فيه برنامج وسيط او طريقه معينة لعملية ارسال الملف الى الطابعة او المكينة
علما باني في الوقت الحالي بحفظ التصميم على شكل صورة بتدرج الرمادي و استخدم برنامج المكينة 3D Engrave الي اعتبره بدائي لانه بيضيع كثيرمن التفاصيل بسبب تحويل التصميم الى صورة
ياريت تساعدوني في الموضوع
لكم تحياتي


----------



## بلال زبيب (22 أبريل 2012)

اىتمنى ان تجد ضالتك *Roland EGX-600 او 650
على حد علمى بدك تعمل ملف على الدوز وساسال لاستطيع ان افيدك دمت في رعايه الله*


----------



## salah_design (2 مايو 2012)

daherey قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أخواني المهندسين و الفنانيين الاعزاء
> انا عندي مكينة Roland EGX-600 صغير جاء معاها مجموعة برامج بسيطة
> انا ابغا اطبع مباشرة من ArtCAM Pro 9 على المكينة
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي الكريم انا اشتغلت على الماكنة وهي دقيقة جدا ولكن ياتي معها برنامج الدكتور انجريف وهو برنامج ضعيف جدا
ولكن اخي تستطيع الارسال من الكورل درو كملف طباعة وتستطيع ان ترسل الملف فيه اكثر من لون والماكنة تتعرف على الوان الخطوط الخارجية
تقبل تحياتي وارجوا ان اكون قد افدتك ولو بمعلومة بسيطه واي سؤال نحن بالحدمة ان شاء الله
تقبل تحياتي


----------

